# Quicken tries to open then looks for folder



## drigg (Sep 13, 2005)

New Mac user. OSX Tiger i book G4 Quicken2005
When I first got my mac I clicked around and opened quicken. I closed it because I wanted to wait for my bank statement to set it up. Now Quicken tries to open but goes directly to my document folder asking what file to open. 
Tried Reinstalling, got the same problem. I never set up an account so I don't know what it is looking for. Any clues? Thanking you in advance.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Greetings, and welcome to TSG... 

Dunno for sure if the following may be of help, but have you seen this:
http://web.intuit.com/support/quicken/updates/qkn_updates_mac2005.html


----------

